# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Sony ss747

## Decipher

Καλησπερα,εχω 2 παλαια ηχεια sony ss747 στα οποια δεν λειτουργουν τα tweeter. Τα ανοιξα και τα εβγαλα για να παρω καινουρια αλλα στην αναζητηση που εχω κανει δεν εχω βρει κατι αντιστοιχο.Γραφουν πανω 6Ω 10W(max) οπως θα δειτε και στην φωτο. Τα περισσοτερα που βρισκω ειναι 8Ω 40W. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να δημιουργησω προβλημα αν βαλω κατι τετοιο?

----------


## xrhstos1978

βαλτα, μια χαρά θα παιξουν

----------

